# Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher​*
*Das Thema Plastik in den Meeren, das von Fischen aufgenommen wird, ist ein zu Zeit viel diskutiertes. Können Ostseeangler aufatmen? Eine Studie deutscher und dänischer Forscher ergab, dass die Fische seit 1987 nicht mehr Plastik im Magen haben als heute. *

Quelle:
Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher

*Der Fakt ist klar:*
In Mägen von gefrosteten Sprotten und Heringen suchten die Forscher nach Mikroplastik.

Dazu wurden 800 Fische verwendet, die von 1987 bis 2015 gefrostet wurden.

Annahme war, dass sich der der verstärkte Gebrauch von Plastik sich auch im Wasser spiegeln würde, da so man auf die Plastikproduktion schauen würde, dies ja dreimal so hoch wie vor 30 Jahren sei.

*Ergebnis:*


> _Tatsächlich aber fanden die Wissenschaftler* weder in den Wasserproben noch in den Verdauungsorganen der Fische *eine Zunahme des Mikroplastiks seit 1987.
> ...
> Die Belastung blieb relativ konstant und auf einem Niveau, das mit vorherigen Studien vergleichbar ist.
> _



Dazu gab es noch ein zweite Überraschung, denn 93 Prozent des gefundene "Mikroplastiks" wären Kunststoff-Fasern, die vermutlich aus Fleecejacken und ähnlichen Kleidungsstücken stammen würden.

Und die Wissenschaftler gaben zu, keinen Plan zu haben, warum das so ist, wo das Plastik bleibt, oder ob es überhaupt stimmt, dass Plastik so lange nicht abgebaut wird, wie man bisher dachte. 



> _Die Frage ist: Wo bleibt all das Plastik, das Jahr für Jahr ins Meer gelangt?
> "Es gab ja gerade erst diesen Bericht, dass Plastik in einem elf Kilometer tiefen Meeresgraben gefunden wurde. Vielleicht sinkt ein großer Teil des Plastiks also zum Meeresboden ab. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre: Der Wasseraustausch ist in der Ostsee sehr hoch, so dass das Mikroplastik auch weggespült worden sein könnte. Dann müsste es aber im Kattegat oder in der Nordsee sein. Und letztendlich ist es auch möglich, dass das Plastik von Organismen abgebaut wurde. Meine Kinder lernen in der Schule, dass Plastik jahrhundertelang besteht, aber eigentlich wissen wir das gar nicht. Wir wissen nur sehr wenig über den Abbau von Plastik. Vielleicht geht das schneller, als wir dachten."_



------------------------------------​Während "Wissenschaftler" ja z. B. mal gerne Zahlen ohne ausreichende Datengrundlage schätzen und hochrechnen (Dorschbestand als Beispiel), geben hier die Wissenschaftler zu, keinen Plan zu haben, wo das Plaste bleibt und was damit geschieht.

Wenn aber weder in Wasser noch in Fischen eine Zunahme feststellbar ist, könnte man auch die Frage stellen, ob das oft gezeichnete Szenario mit massenhaft Mikroplastik im Meer dann überhaupt so stimmt?
Es wird ja nur die Frage gestellt, wo das Plastik bleibe, das ins Meer gelange - nicht, ob es überhaupt ins Meer gelangt, wenn nix gefunden wurde? 

Das alles soll die Wissenschaft nun mal schön erforschen.

Gut für die Meeresangler an der Ostsee ist jedenfalls, dass nicht wie oft vermutet, die Fische "plaste*verseucht*" sind, sondern nur in jedem 5. Fisch überhaupt etwas gefunden wurde.

Für mich ausser Frage:
Auch das ist zu viel...

Aber schon eine andere Hausnummer als die von Schützern auch da immer weit verbreitete Panik.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Und was sagt uns diese Studie nun|kopfkrat
Wäre ja schön, wenn sich all die Szenarien nicht bewahrheiten würden, ist dann aber leider auch schon wieder ein Freibrief für (UNS) die Verursacher. 

Dabei bin ich froh, dass zumindest bei uns schon mal die meisten Plastiktüten aus dem Handel verbannt wurden. 
Auch das zum Beispiel mittlerweile viele Anglläden ein Pfand für die Lebendköder-Behältnisse nehmen. 

Aber gewonnen hat die Umwelt bezüglich der Plaste deshalb noch lange nicht. 

Schon gar nicht durch das kleine, wenn auch so vorbildliche Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Aber gewonnen hat die Umwelt bezüglich der Plaste deshalb noch lange nicht.
> 
> Schon gar nicht durch das kleine, wenn auch so vorbildliche Deutschland.



keine Frage, deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben:


> Gut für die Meeresangler an der Ostsee ist jedenfalls, dass nicht wie oft vermutet, die Fische "plasteverseucht" sind, sondern nur in jedem 5. Fisch überhaupt etwas gefunden wurde.
> 
> Für mich ausser Frage:
> *Auch das ist zu viel..*.



Die giftGRÜNEN könnten - statt immer nur von allen anderen was verlangen -mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und z. B. auf alles Plaste im Wahlkampf verzichten (grüne Luftballons, die man fliegen lässt und die mit Sicherheit im Wasser landen mal, als erstes) - aber auch alle Plastepräsente, die da gerne verteilt werden.

;-)))




PS:
Dass im Ostseefisch (angel und ich ess ich eben) sich die Gefahr in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht potenziert hat, finde ich dennoch gut..


----------



## Oviwahn (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Die Ostsee ist ja als Binnenmeer auch kein Maßstab, noch dazu dass das Meer von Ländern umgeben ist die ehr "gut" damit umgehen. Probleme sind ja eher Meere die direkt an recht arme Länder anschließen oder mit so extremer Bevölkerungsdichte das sie nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Dreck.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Du meinst , die hätten sich das Forschen da gleich sparen sollen?


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

ich werf mal n bittersüßes betthupferl in den ring:
die angeblich blöden fische, das "wasserunkraut", haben gelernt und fressen unseren müll nicht mehr.

who is your daddy?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

die finden ja aber komischerweise das Plastik auch nicht im Wasser, nicht nur nicht in Fischen..


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Die Ostsee ist ja als Binnenmeer auch kein  Maßstab, noch dazu dass das Meer von Ländern umgeben ist die ehr "gut"  damit umgehen. Probleme sind ja eher Meere die direkt an recht arme  Länder anschließen oder mit so extremer Bevölkerungsdichte das sie nicht  wissen wohin mit ihrem Dreck.....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst , die hätten sich das Forschen da gleich sparen sollen?



Die hätten es sich sparen können, denn zu gleichen "Ergebnissen" kam 2014 bereits Udo Pollmer (die Fragestellung war allerdings eine andere) - übrigens auch beim Deutschlandfunk publiziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Link?

Die wollten ja was anders rausfinden und wurden durch die Realität enttäuscht ;-))


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Bitteschön

Wie gesagt, die Fragestellung war eine andere!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

aaahso Offtopic wieder..

Ok, danke für Link

Davon ab (wennschon OT):
Pollmer ist (fast) immer lesenswert..


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Auf die Feststellung, daß Plastikmüll in unseren Meeren aus gutem Grund kaum eine Rolle spielt, weshalb die o.g. Untersuchung eigentlich obsolet war, zu antworten, hältst Du bereits für OT?

Interessant! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

nö, den Pollmer-Link.

Dass "Wissenschaft" manchmal seltsam forscht, ist ja nix Neues (Thünen, Helmholtz und Co).

Dass die (wie hier) zugeben, nicht das gewollte/erwartete Ergebnis zu liefern, eher selten.


----------



## hans albers (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

davon ab frag mal die seevögel, wale/ säugetiere etc...


wobei ostsee warscheinlich auch nicht soviel eintrag hat wie zb. mittel meer
würde ich denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Auf jeden Fall wurde es in den letzten 30 Jahre nicht mehr..


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wurde es in den letzten 30 Jahre nicht mehr..


wo? ostsee evtl.?
meiner info nach wurde es insgesamt mehr.

sorry nix info.  kenntnis


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

Ja, wenn du Artikel liest, steht genau das als Studienergebnis drin.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher*

dann liegt es evtl an dem d6chwächer werdenden austausch nord-ostsee.


----------

